# Microscope



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bought one of these cheap USB microscopes on ebay : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164907960322

Been playing :

View attachment 20210709_1232_009_0.000.MP4


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

New toy going on my list :thumbsup:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

Very good, you'll be able to have some fun with that. Decent quality also for the meagre price.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

I got one a few years ago and they are really good for the price you pay , but then I had to format my laptop and lost the software , @Roy could I ask what is the name of the software you used please.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

jsud2002 said:


> I got one a few years ago and they are really good for the price you pay , but then I had to format my laptop and lost the software , @Roy could I ask what is the name of the software you used please.


 The software can be downloaded here:

Https://soft.hvSCam.com


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

These scope on a rope's are excellent fun. Great for examining worn pivots, or getting splinters out of fingers (or paws) too


----------



## Tazmo61 (Oct 3, 2016)

Bricey said:


> New toy going on my list :thumbsup:


 Mine too :thumbsup:

That looks cool , Roy , thanks for posting :thumbs_up:


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I have the same model and made a simple rise and fall stand for it to help with focusing.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Great gadget that, Roy. The only thing that puts me off is the word "endoscope"... Brings a certain hospital procedure painfully to mind. :laugh:


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roger the Dodger said:


> I have the same model and made a simple rise and fall stand for it to help with focusing.


 Roger you remind me of MacGyver :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Roy said:


> Bought one of these cheap USB microscopes on ebay : https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164907960322
> 
> Been playing :
> 
> View attachment 32414


 And now you're all set to start doing online reviews, "let's turn the camera around and take a look at this...."


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Bricey said:


> And now you're all set to start doing online reviews, "let's turn the camera around and take a look at this...."


 Never :laugh:


----------



## Roxyben (May 19, 2020)

What's next under the scope Roy? You bought it purely for watches?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Roxyben said:


> What's next under the scope Roy? You bought it purely for watches?


 No idea yet. I just bought it as it looked good I like toys :laugh:


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Roy said:


> No idea yet. I just bought it as it looked good I like toys :laugh:


 You could use it on the GS when struggling to read the time?


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

I got one of these to try out with the iPads at work. Unfortunately it doesn't seem to work with them (yet) as I've not had chance to try it with the software yet. The iPads are locked down by the IT dept so I'm hoping they can install the software & get it to work. If they can't (or won't) get it to work then I guess I've got a USB microscope :biggrin:

Quality looks good from the little video Roy posted - the subject matter isn't too shabby either :thumbs_up:


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Hmm.. :hmmm9uh:

works better than a loupe :thumbsup:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've got one branded Veho DX-1, which I got with some reward points, but I just looked and it's £50 on Amazon. It looks to me to be the same as Roy's, so anyone thinking of buying one, this is a case where the cheaper option is fine. Problems I've found with it - the stand is hopeless, really needs one like Roger's - the LEDs reflect off shiny surfaces like watch glasses unless you go at an angle - the picture in the software is rotated 90 degrees, which makes it difficult if you're trying to find one part of a movement. I'd be pleased with it for £12 though.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> I've got one branded Veho DX-1, which I got with some reward points, but I just looked and it's £50 on Amazon. It looks to me to be the same as Roy's, so anyone thinking of buying one, this is a case where the cheaper option is fine. Problems I've found with it - the stand is hopeless, really needs one like Roger's - the LEDs reflect off shiny surfaces like watch glasses unless you go at an angle - the picture in the software is rotated 90 degrees, which makes it difficult if you're trying to find one part of a movement. I'd be pleased with it for £12 though.


 You can buy an adjustable stand for it from Amazon, but it's around £19, that's why I made one from bits and pieces I had in the workshop, and because I'm a tight git! Also, this one doesn't let you alter the angle of approach...it's vertical only. Because I used the arm from my original stand, I can alter the angle on my stand.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jiusion-Universal-Adjustable-Professional-Microscope/dp/B0797PPX8D

[IMG alt="815wujxOXFL._AC_SL1500_.jpg" data-ratio="75.09"]https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/815wujxOXFL._AC_SL1500_.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Roger the Dodger said:


> You can buy an adjustable stand for it from Amazon, but it's around £19, that's why I made one from bits and pieces I had in the workshop, and because I'm a tight git! Also, this one doesn't let you alter the angle of approach...it's vertical only. Because I used the arm from my original stand, I can alter the angle on my stand.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Jiusion-Universal-Adjustable-Professional-Microscope/dp/B0797PPX8D


 Thanks for the link. If I had your workshop and skills, I'd be making one. I did try to cobble something together from an old Maplin stand I had for holding parts for soldering, but the ball joints were different sizes. Off to Amazon I guess.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

Roy said:


> No idea yet. I just bought it as it looked good I like toys :laugh:


 the f300 sweep second is good, as is an old acrylic crystal where only one side has been polywatched.



spinynorman said:


> I've got one branded Veho DX-1, which I got with some reward points,


 Veho make good scopes, and I have sold them in the past for use in school science labs. Motic are another medium brand for the USB scopes, worth a small premium IMHO.

I have a simple 43x scope designed for ages 3+ which I find very useful with things like serial numbers on movements, or calibre numbers hidden under the balance. But to work on a watch they don't give the working room needed, so a Swift binocular microscope does make life easier there.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I found the same stand, as far as I can see, reduced to £15.19.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DML25ZM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I found the same stand, as far as I can see, reduced to £15.19.
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B07DML25ZM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


 To be sure its the same stand you'd surely have to look at it under the microscope?


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

The forum eBay "pop up" just offered me one complete with stand for under £12.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

WRENCH said:


> The forum eBay "pop up" just offered me one complete with stand for under £12.


 I did think buying the whole thing might be cheaper. Also, there's stands on Ebay for £9.50, if you don't mind buying from China.


----------



## Darren 66 (May 13, 2020)

try this!!


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> The forum eBay "pop up" just offered me one complete with stand for under £12.


 Was that the 'ball and socket' stand that comes with it as standard, or the rack and pinion adjustable ally one?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Looks good @Roy you should be able to see to tell the time now! :biggrin:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Was that the 'ball and socket' stand that comes with it as standard, or the rack and pinion adjustable ally one?


 This one,

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1600X-Zoom-8-LED-USB-Microscope-Digital-Magnifier-Endoscope-Camera-Video-Stands-/164907960322?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0&redirect=mobile

I've got what was an expensive endoscope which was invaluable for inspecting inside engines/gearboxes etc, which does the same job. Ridiculous how cheap (certain) things have become. From memory I was around £1k for it at the time.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

WRENCH said:


> This one,
> 
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1600X-Zoom-8-LED-USB-Microscope-Digital-Magnifier-Endoscope-Camera-Video-Stands-/164907960322?mkcid=16&mkevt=1&_trksid=p2349624.m46890.l49286&mkrid=710-127635-2958-0&redirect=mobile
> 
> I've got what was an expensive endoscope which was invaluable for inspecting inside engines/gearboxes etc, which does the same job. Ridiculous how cheap (certain) things have become. From memory I was around £1k for it at the time.


 Ah yes, that's the stand that comes with it. I used the clear plastic front part and the clamp to make mine and threw the base away. We had one of those cameras on a flexible arm for looking at concealed pipework when I was working. As you say, they came down considerably in price and I think ours was around £90 from Travis Perkins.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

I use one of these old dissecting microscopes, I got it around 10 years ago ( I can't remember why)

It was made around 1925 ish and came in a beautiful oak box. it's not perfect for inspecting watches, but I feel like Sherlock Holmes when I use it :laugh:










Image from antique-microscopes.com, The guy that runs the site is really helpful with old microscopes just in case anyone fancies getting into something other than watches.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

spinynorman said:


> Thanks for the link. If I had your workshop and skills, I'd be making one. I did try to cobble something together from an old Maplin stand I had for holding parts for soldering, but the ball joints were different sizes.


 If you want to have a go at making one, the ball joints only need to be 'nearly the same', and you can use a 5mm 'cheese' headed machine screw as the rear ball joint as I did, because the original ball joint was part of the discarded base. I made a bracket out of aluminium strip, then drilled and tapped a 5mm thread in the front face. The 5mm screw threads into the bracket and is locked in place with a lock nut behind. Because the 'cheese' head is smooth and approx. the same size as the original ball joint, it works perfectly well as an articulated joint when the clamp is attached.

'Cheese' headed screw and lock nut which acts as the rear 'ball' joint.









And you need these two bits of the original stand, ie. the front clear plastic camera holder and the metal clamp...









...and it all fits together, so.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I gave up trying to cobble a stand together and went for the £15 one on Ebay. It's much steadier than the one that comes with the scope and lets you get the scope a lot higher. It comes with a carry case which isn't that different from one they're selling for £6.99 (though I don't think that's great value). I also discoved a wheel on the DX-1 that "adjusts the brightness of the LEDs". It doesn't work that well though, they're basically too bright or off. But, switching them off means I can do my own lighting.

So this is the setup now.










and some pics. Pocket watch hallmarks.










Pocket watch movement.












jsud2002 said:


> what is the name of the software you used please.


 I tried looking for different software, but it all seems to be restricted to one maker's scope. The DX-1 works with MicroCapture Plus, but not with the link Roy posted. However, I discovered the Camera app in Windows 10 does work and it's fine if you don't need measurement.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@spinynorman thanks for the advice about software , I use my laptop when using the microscope but after seeing this photo that @Roger the Dodger posted it got me thinking about using my phone instead .










I have ordered a usb to micro usb adapter and once it arrives I shall give it a go.


----------



## Ugg10 (Nov 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting this, must dig out my Raynox 250 macro add on for my SLR and see what I can do. 
Used it in the past for record stylus images to should work ok for watches, depth of field is pretty limited though but you do get the full 24mp and not the 640x480 of these eBay scopes.

IMG_9283_DxOb by A H, on Flickr


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Micro usb adapter arrived , app loaded onto phone and hey presto it works.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

jsud2002 said:


> Micro usb adapter arrived , app loaded onto phone and hey presto it works.


 Just before you order a micro USB adaptor, and depending on which micro USB your phone uses, check the connector that came with your 'scope. If it's like the one on mine, it already has a micro USB built in...you just flip up the outer casing to expose it. However, it is a standard micro USB, (ie...it only fits one way) and if your phone uses the later micro USB 'C' connector, (oval shaped and fits either way round) you will still need to get one.

USB that came with my microscope.










Here you can see the micro USB inside the plug.









Simply flip up the outer casing to expose.


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

@Roger the Dodger thanks for the heads up on the USB but after checking mine it turns out mine is just a normal USB .

The adapter that I bought works great , so much easier to use on a phone than laptop


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

The original link is dead to the usb camera.

Anyone got a working one please?


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jacksy said:


> The original link is dead to the usb camera.
> 
> Anyone got a working one please?


 https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373823445556?hash=item57099d1a34:g:kVgAAOSwanNhuAuU


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

Roy said:


> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/373823445556?hash=item57099d1a34:g:kVgAAOSwanNhuAuU


 Thanks Roy

How do you find using it? Is it countertuitive to look directly at the movement.


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

My eye sight isn't the greatest..should i get the 1600x?

My eye sight isn't the greatest..should i get the 1600x?

Got the 1600x..just the stand needes now.

Is everybody happy with the stands they got?

If so i would appreciate a link. Cheers


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Jacksy said:


> Thanks Roy
> 
> How do you find using it? Is it countertuitive to look directly at the movement.


 Not used it since I posted about it but it may come in useful one day :laugh:


----------



## Jacksy (10 mo ago)

Roy said:


> Not used it since I posted about it but it may come in useful one day :laugh:


 Lol why not?

Could you link me to the stand please Roy.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Jacksy said:


> My eye sight isn't the greatest..should i get the 1600x?
> 
> My eye sight isn't the greatest..should i get the 1600x?
> 
> ...


 If you read through the thread, you will find several references to stands. I made one myself which is documented back in the thread, and there are adjustable ones available from Amazon for around £20... again, this is mentioned above. The stand these come with is very basic and not really suited to its use.


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

My scope on a rope...


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> My scope on a rope...


 Great detail on that for sure, must be tricky working under that level of magnification though (take a lot of practice and a steady hand I should think)


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

Dxnnis said:


> Great detail on that for sure, must be tricky working under that level of magnification though (take a lot of practice and a steady hand I should think)


 I use mine when I'm trying to find out what the movement is, it shows up logos and numbers I miss with other types of magnification. Don't use it for working on watches.


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

spinynorman said:


> I use mine when I'm trying to find out what the movement is, it shows up logos and numbers I miss with other types of magnification. Don't use it for working on watches.


 What would you use out of interest 6x?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> Great detail on that for sure, must be tricky working under that level of magnification though (take a lot of practice and a steady hand I should think)


 Like @spinynorman don't use it for working on movements, I use a loupe.

My biggest problem is keeping the Tourette's under control!

:biggrin:


----------



## Dxnnis (May 12, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> Like @spinynorman don't use it for working on movements, I use a loupe.
> 
> My biggest problem is keeping the Tourette's under control!
> 
> :biggrin:


 I find it truly fascinating watching some of the work on YouTube when movements gets stripped and rebuilt. I have a lot of admiration for those that have the nerve to attempt such things as the thought scares me


----------



## SolaVeritate (Mar 21, 2021)

Karrusel said:


> scope on a rope


 :rofl:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I discovered accidentally why the light on mine doesn't dim properly. It seems the power from a single USB port isn't enough. I found an adaptor cable down the bottom of my random leads box which connects it to 2 USB ports, one just for power, and then the light works as it should.


----------

